# Latest T5 tech ?



## sopappy (Mar 7, 2018)

How can I search T5 and come up with no results?

I need new T5 HO bulbs 6500K (veg) ... What's new and exciting?


----------



## Trump (Mar 7, 2018)

https://www.lightup.com/t5-led-4ft-...tid}&msclkid=b007f8db2e4314b92fb1a27b8307d174



LMTSGA


----------



## sopappy (Mar 8, 2018)

political name said:


> https://www.lightup.com/t5-led-4ft-...tid}&msclkid=b007f8db2e4314b92fb1a27b8307d174
> 
> 
> 
> LMTSGA









the link brought up LED tubes but they were 4000K 

View attachment Ca.GIF


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2018)

Something like these?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018WIOGWO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 9, 2018)

sopappy said:


> How can I search T5 and come up with no results?
> 
> I need new T5 HO bulbs 6500K (veg) ... What's new and exciting?



Look up powerVEG bulbs. I won't use anything else as far as t5.


----------



## sopappy (Mar 9, 2018)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Look up powerVEG bulbs. I won't use anything else as far as t5.



Ya know I never thought I'd say this but I hate this damn country.
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01KR1GFE6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
currently unavailable
this place is a joke
thanks, bomba, at least I can read about them 
if I was an angry white man I'd fire off a letter to lying Hortilux, you can't get their bulbs up here 

View attachment liars.GIF


----------



## sopappy (Mar 9, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Something like these?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018WIOGWO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



yup, I can get vivosun similar to those, guess they'll have to do
I did want to play with those powerveg colours but I think our feminist PM is intimidated by the use of the word "power"


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 16, 2018)

I am late to the party here but I used a 6 bulb 4 ft ho t5 fixture with bulbs called finishers for veg and flower for my first 5 indoor grows. I got the fixtures and the bulbs from htg supply, a chain of grow stores around here. The finisher bulbs are supposed to have a 10000 deg kelvin spectrum. My plants were always nice short squat happy plants. I would mix in some 2700 kelvin and some 10000 kelvin with uv a bulbs in flower. I got some very nice smoke using that fixture. Sometimes I wonder why I 'upgraded' to an led.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 2, 2018)

has anyone tried the T5 LED lights?
was just in the shop the other day to get some new T5's and he showed me those.. looked pretty cool (but 3X the price, i stuck with the known for now ;-) )

i had no idea they made an LED fixture for T5's
oddly though; he said they're nice and bright, but don't last as long.. found that kinda strange.
anyone any experience?


----------



## umbra (Jun 2, 2018)

I bought mine on line and they were cheaper than regular T5, use 1/2 the power and last 100,000 hours.
https://www.lightup.com/t5-led-tube-25-5-watt-ballast-compatible-replaces-f54t5-ho-lumegen.html


----------



## Dan789 (Jun 2, 2018)

Part of that same equation is also the lumens produced.  I’ve noticed the LED T5 but along with the wattage being down so are,the lumens, unfortunately.


----------



## Locked (Jun 2, 2018)

Dan789 said:


> Part of that same equation is also the lumens produced.  I’ve noticed the LED T5 but along with the wattage being down so are,the lumens, unfortunately.



It would seem they actually put out 300 more lumens per bulb than these traditional HO T5 bulbs>>>https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/f28t5-fluorescent-tubes-4100k/


----------



## Dan789 (Jun 2, 2018)

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/89108/SUN-901589.html
Here’s the “HO” tubes I’m using, eight tubes gives me 40,000 lumens.


----------

